

Ask HN: I'm selling some simple .com domains - add yours too - helen842000

In my spare time I write naming reports&#x2F;analysis and help people find decent .com domains for their side projects within a small budget. I would like to expand this and see if there is a bigger market for memorable short domains + simple branding put together for a reasonable price and a straight forward transaction.<p>I find it frustrating when you find a domain you want but the owner is unresponsive or asks for an overwhelming price.<p>I always have a project in mind for each domain I buy and know I will put them to use in the future. If someone can put them to use sooner, then even better!<p>Here&#x27;s a few domains I have for sale :-<p>OrderCab.com<p>PowCall.com<p>FloClick.com<p>EarnFan.com<p>FlyWoo.com<p>WalletGeek.com<p>AthleticEats.com<p>Brightype.com<p>Feel free to list any domains you&#x27;d like to re-home too and hopefully some side projects will get a great name!<p>My email is my username at gmail if any are of interest.
======
stevewillows
Bustedhearts.com if anyone wants it :)

